# Tuesday Morning closing



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

The store in Parkville, Md at the North Plaza Mall is closing. I purchased some yarn that was $1.99 with 30% off. Anyone nearby may wish to take a look soon.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sad I sure miss that store. The one in RI also closed.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I've always heard good thing about them. There's not one around here. Hope the employees will be ok!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Our local store closed a year or so ago too and I miss it. Just finished a sweater from some beautiful yarn I got there a couple years ago and it turned out great.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Oh, Earnie, I was just up there. Stayed in Towson, too. Darn.


Earnie said:


> The store in Parkville, Md at the North Plaza Mall is closing. I purchased some yarn that was $1.99 with 30% off. Anyone nearby may wish to take a look soon.


----------



## Pattez (Feb 21, 2014)

Ours closed too. Are they going out of business totally?


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

I think those in Kansas City are doing ok, but the one in Saint Joseph closed several years ago..much to our disappointment.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Darn it. I'm still up in Maine. Lucky you Earnie.
Ellie


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Have on in Dublin, Ohio. Never seems busy. Got some good deals there on yarn and needles.


----------



## Can't sew (Jan 11, 2014)

Just bought a bunch of yarn from my local Tuesdays, sure hope they don't
Close. Really get some good deals there. My local store is in Davenport,IA.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I have been disappointed most every time I go there. They advertise a product and unless you are the first one there, the product is sold out.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Dragnswng, one must be first in line for the best pickings, but there are LOTS of good deals...not just yarn, if you are an earlybird.


----------

